# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Как раздать интернет с 3G USB Modem

## Wild_Shamil

OS Win 7 на обоих компах. Нужно с ПК раздать интернет на ноутбук. Купил кабель для коннекта типа ПК-ПК. Сделал на главном ПК общий доступ прописал обоим IP Первому 192.168.0.1 второму .... 02 и DNS 192.168.0.1, В общем ничего не вышло. В общем нужна ваша помощь ... Советы типа - Google тебе в помощь посмотри на Яндекс можете не писать, я там уже все перекопал на эту тему.

_Добавлено через 17 часов 26 минут 28 секунд_
Проблема решилась - на будущее тем у кого возникнут такие проблемы: Windows 7 почему то отказывается работать с IP типа 192.168.0.1 люди посоветовали выставить 192.168.137.1 на главном а на втором автоматически выставился 192.168.137.68 ... Честно говоря не силен в калькуляции IP адресов и смутно представляю в чем тут логика, главное что заработало и слава Богу )

----------

